# Signature links do not work



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2011)

Is it only me, or are many of the links in our signatures currently not working?

Some seem to work, but most don't for me, including mine.

None of my "Step by Step" links in my signature work. They are a light gray, instead of black, and can't be clicked on.

I noticed it yesterday, when I went to add my new *BACON (Extra Smoky)* to the list.

Thanks ALL,

Bear


----------



## garyinmd (Jun 25, 2011)

Bear, I just went to the "1st Kings of the season" post and and the links for meateater show up bold and work.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 25, 2011)

I noticed your siggie last night Bear and was going to email you but got to watching a TV show and forgot...  Sorry...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2011)

garyinmd said:


> Bear, I just went to the "1st Kings of the season" post and and the links for meateater show up bold and work.


Gary,

Try one of mine.

Bear


----------



## garyinmd (Jun 25, 2011)

Forgot to add to the post yours are still light grey and do not highlight when I put the cursor over them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> I noticed your siggie last night Bear and was going to email you but got to watching a TV show and forgot...  Sorry...




LOL---And I actually thought people liked my Step by Steps!

Oh Well,

Bear


----------



## garyinmd (Jun 25, 2011)

No idea how this works but might try to go to your edit page open it and make sure to save, might be stuck in the edit page.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2011)

garyinmd said:


> No idea how this works but might try to go to your edit page open it and make sure to save, might be stuck in the edit page.


Thanks Gary,

I just went there. Clicking "Review" does nothing, and clicking "Submit" doesn't fix it.

Guess it's a Job for Huddler.

I don't think mine is the only one not working, but I'm not sure.

Bear


----------



## garyinmd (Jun 25, 2011)

Good luck Bear.  One of the things I did when we moved to Maryland in 03 was to learn how to sail.  I have a race this morning so need to leave, I'll check in later to see what everyone is doing.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2011)

I just checked "Forluvofsmoke", because he has a bunch of Great Step by Steps.

I can't open any of his either:

His link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/user/forluvofsmoke

Bear

Gary---have fun sailing!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 25, 2011)

Bear's links don't work for me either

Todd


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry guy's i don't understand Todd link to his web works and the link that you put bear to Forluvofsmok   gos to his profile . what do i miss with the problem?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Sorry guy's i don't understand Todd link to his web works and the link that you put bear to Forluvofsmok   gos to his profile . what do i miss with the problem?


Sorry---Go to Forluvofsmoke's profile, like you did. Then scroll down to his signature. Then try to click on any of his step by step recipes in his signature. They don't work either, so it isn't just mine that do not work.

Did you try clicking on any in my signature below?

Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 25, 2011)

OK i got  it. you are 100% right  its  not working not with explorer or firefox even not with chrome.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 25, 2011)

This *may* have been my fault
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I think I have it fixed, Bear. Let me know if you have further problems with this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> This *may* have been my fault
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff !

I knew you'd come through again!

I just checked "Forluvofsmoke's" again---His still doesn't work. Probably others too.

The link is in post #10 above.

Thanks Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 25, 2011)

It works on my side


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Jeff !
> 
> I knew you'd come through again!
> 
> ...


Thanks again Jeff---That one works too now.

You are still the fix-it man!

Bear


----------



## venture (Jun 25, 2011)

They all work on my end now, and they always have.  I use Firefox.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2011)

Venture said:


> They all work on my end now, and they always have.  I use Firefox.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


LOL---They worked on yours when they didn't work at all---on anyone's.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I gotta get me that firey fox.

Bear


----------



## venture (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, I may not have tried one at a time when they weren't working.  I should have said I have never not had them work.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2011)

Venture said:


> Well, I may not have tried one at a time when they weren't working.  I should have said I have never not had them work.  LOL
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Got it !

LOL----I should have said, "Yesterday was the first time I was working better than my links were, since I first put them there".

Jeff's getting real good at fixing broken stuff !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Later Merv,

Bear


----------

